
John McAfee Told His Followers to ‘Flood’ the SEC’s Inbox. It Didn’t Go Well - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.ccn.com/john-mcafee-told-his-followers-to-flood-the-secs-inbox-it-didnt-go-well/
======
Havoc
>crypto token [...] redeeming Building grade Sand

haha. A sand backed crypto token...that's amazing.

